# Advertising ideas?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking for advertising ideas for the shop.... I got work in the shop but we are not where we need to be yet.... where do you guys look when you need a shop? In particular a motorcycle or atv shop? What newspapers would you recommend as good places to advertise? I know word of mouth is the best and probably half my work right now is from word of mouth, but I need more customers in to spread the word more.. LOL I do put some ads on craigslist and have gotten some work from there but any other ideas?? 

Where I am at, they will not let me put up a sign that is visible from the road, so I need to utilize other measures to get the customers in...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I would take a trailor with some of your fabs to some poker runs, or offer free Roadside fixes during charity poker runs. You do your civic duty for the month and people get warm fuzzies about you and your work, and word spreads. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Breeze fabricators new location!!!*

Well we are finally in. Still no 3 phase power thanks to Gulf Power. We are up and running on the 200 amp single phase and some phase converters. I love all the room. We also have subed the front to Design Star Fabrics and upholstry. We will have a 2000 sq. ft. sewing loft upstairs here shortly.

Same contact numbers as below. Huge doors 10000 sq. ft. inside and 30 ft. cielings. Still need to rent my old location. Could use ya'll's help on that.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Breeze said:


> Looking for advertising ideas for the shop.... I got work in the shop but we are not where we need to be yet.... where do you guys look when you need a shop? In particular a motorcycle or atv shop? What newspapers would you recommend as good places to advertise? I know word of mouth is the best and probably half my work right now is from word of mouth, but I need more customers in to spread the word more.. LOL I do put some ads on craigslist and have gotten some work from there but any other ideas??
> 
> Where I am at, they will not let me put up a sign that is visible from the road, so I need to utilize other measures to get the customers in...


I don't know your set up, but get on a poker runs stop list to introduce yourself. have an open house and cook a few hotdogs or something. are you on the motorcycle forums? I registerd there, but have not been on a bike forun in a llloooonnngggg time. get on a charitys ride and pass out some flyers. The last one I was on there was a fella there handing out flyers introducing their business.... just random thoughts.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems like all these ideas point the same direction: Get to where the riders are. Dirt bike rally's, poker runs, bars where bikers gather (Pirates Cove, Hub Staceys), mud bogs, etc. You might have to pay a small sponsorship or something. But it's fun!

And offer a free something with your name on it. Koozies have a long life for a give-a-way. Pens not so much. And if you give a "free oil change" or at least a discount, you get folks into your shop, which may become a habit. Also because you have a coupon you can measure the success at each event.

Some thoughts.....


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Been to several of the bike nights that have been posted, unfortunately alot of them are not happening anymore and I end up sitting in a parking lot with the only bike.... Need to find out where the biker bars are... and if I can find out who does the poker runs in this area I might be able to get on their stop list.. all good ideas!! Flyers with a coupon, that is a good idea.. I got flyers already but they do not have a coupon on them.. I can change that up though...


----------



## Clayton_L (Jul 5, 2011)

Be sure to fill out your Google Maps listing and try to get some past customers to give you some reviews. http://www.google.com/places/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hit the ole blue grass bar, just north of blue angel and lillian hwy. on Blue Angel.... I like the idea of the oil change, how about every third oil change you don't charge the labor? just charge for the oil and filter? heck how much for a oil change on a harley untra classic? I am getting close.....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A bada$$ truck or car with a sign on the side for the shop always gets my attention, plus it's tax deductible!


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

*Idea*

My buddies that ride, seem like they are always invited to a ride related with a sponsorship by one of the local VFW's. You might check with them.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Realtor said:


> hit the ole blue grass bar, just north of blue angel and lillian hwy. on Blue Angel.... I like the idea of the oil change, how about every third oil change you don't charge the labor? just charge for the oil and filter? heck how much for a oil change on a harley untra classic? I am getting close.....


We already do offer a free oil change or tire mount and balance. On the back of our business card it has the details.. come get 4 oil changes, tire changes or a combination of the two and the fifth one is on us.. only the labor of course.. not the oil and filter... 

We do oil changes for $40 plus oil and filter. On a Harley's we change all three holes, and on all bikes we do a complete visual inspection of brakes, lights, tires and perform any adjustments that are needed.... all that for 40 bucks plus oil and filter.. Course with the PFF discount, you would only pay 36 bucks for the labor.. 

Want me to schedule ya?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The VFW thing is a good angle, didn't think of that. Far as the coupon goes, stick one on any piece of paper that hits the streets. If you do a group gathering, do a bigger give-a-way as a drawing (not a door prize because you want names and email addresses).

Also your website looks real good! But there are tools you can add to make it work better for you. You can have people put in their email address to win a full service, give away one a month. Heck, if you get 40 email addresses (that's just one buck per valid contact) it is worth the cost. You have those email addresses forever!

Plus if they sign up you know you have a bike owner who may need your services.

Good luck!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> The VFW thing is a good angle, didn't think of that. Far as the coupon goes, stick one on any piece of paper that hits the streets. If you do a group gathering, do a bigger give-a-way as a drawing (not a door prize because you want names and email addresses).
> 
> Also your website looks real good! But there are tools you can add to make it work better for you. You can have people put in their email address to win a full service, give away one a month. Heck, if you get 40 email addresses (that's just one buck per valid contact) it is worth the cost. You have those email addresses forever!
> 
> ...


I dont do my website, got a friend that does it for us.... have no idea how to add a give away section..... but I like the idea.. I will see if she knows how to do it..


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

VFW's are great ideals, also the FloraBama on the weekend packs the bikes in. Once people know your here, and the quality of service you'll be fine.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Xiphius said:


> VFW's are great ideals, also the FloraBama on the weekend packs the bikes in. Once people know your here, and the quality of service you'll be fine.


Okay, here's the thing... if I go to the Florobama, those people are more then likely be sitting inside eating or enjoying a cold one... Would it be okay to go into a place like that and hand out cards or flyers while they are eating?? Seems kinda rude to me.... but maybe its okay to do that....


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Looking for advertising ideas for the shop.... I got work in the shop but we are not where we need to be yet.... where do you guys look when you need a shop? In particular a motorcycle or atv shop? What newspapers would you recommend as good places to advertise? I know word of mouth is the best and probably half my work right now is from word of mouth, but I need more customers in to spread the word more.. LOL I do put some ads on craigslist and have gotten some work from there but any other ideas??
> 
> Where I am at, they will not let me put up a sign that is visible from the road, so I need to utilize other measures to get the customers in...


you need direct marketing.

the job i just quit took a 4 million dollar company added direct marketing and they have never paid for a commercial or ad now its an 80 million dollar company


----------

